# Moss, the new crowntail betta!!!



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

here is my newest addition to my fish family, i just got this betta earlier today along with 2 albino cory cats.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

He's pretty Spoiled...!! Nice Find! 

Kathy


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i cant believe he was still there, that place sells some seriuos fish every day, every other CT was gone, he was in the back corner so maybe no1 saw him


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

He is very nice looking congrats!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

*some more pics of Moss!!!*

some cool ones of him flaring at himself


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

He looks great! That may be a double crossed crowntail betta but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

double crossed?


----------

